# My malawi cichlid pictures



## SmallTankBighopes (Dec 29, 2003)

Hey here are a few of my malawi cichlid pictures... I have an "Olympus C-7000 zoom" and a "Sony Cybershot DSC-T1". The Olympus seems to have the better shots. Let me know what i can do to improve the pics. Thanks 
There are more pictures further down the page.............


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Nice and healthy looking cichlids. You really got to love these active and colorful fish









How about a full tank shot......


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Nice shots and nive fish, a couple arent malawis though


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

i love it the have great colours


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

I see a flowerhorn and a green terror, not an African tank Bro


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

nice fish, but the tank in the second pic is wank, and so is your wallpaper


----------



## red&black (Feb 25, 2005)

what is that orange and blue cichlid?


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

The first pic is awsome


----------



## SmallTankBighopes (Dec 29, 2003)

Thanks for the replies guys.. I replied back but for some reason it didnt show up.. I have a few south american cichlids in there with them at the moment while i setup another tank...otherwise all african. The Orange and blue cichlid is a Red Peacock..i've had him since he was about a centimeter long.. now about 4.5 inches.. Oh and the picture of the Red Flowerhorn is in a ten gallon tank in my room....and yes the wallpaper in the room in Fugly hahaha. More pictures coming soon


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Those Malawi are beautiful.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

AWESOME.............


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

very nice. lovin that peacock.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

great looking fish!


----------



## SmallTankBighopes (Dec 29, 2003)

Here are some more pics...more to come if you want


----------



## SmallTankBighopes (Dec 29, 2003)

some more...


----------

